# Travel update



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We have updated our travel advice for Egypt in two important areas.

Firstly, we have decided to change our travel advice for Luxor. Since 28 January we had advised against all but essential travel to the city. However, based on the improved situation on the ground, we judge that it is now safe for British Nationals to travel there. Our Embassy in Cairo and our Honorary Consul in Luxor have been following the security situation extremely closely. Given that the situation in Luxor is now calm and the city is functioning normally, we feel the time is now right to change the advice to reflect this.

Secondly, we have also amended our advice to British nationals in Cairo, Alexandria and Suez. We continue to advise against all but essential travel to these cities, given that we assess the situation there is different to Luxor and subject to sudden change. However in light of the improved situation on the ground after the resignation of President Mubarak, we have removed our advice to British nationals without a pressing need to be in Cairo, Alexandria and Suez to leave by commercial means.

Our Travel Advice is kept under constant and regular review with the safety and security of British Nationals remaining our primary concern.


----------

